
Show HN: Copy/Paste for Jira tickets - tabakd
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jira-copy-paste/cadnjkpcmmnhfbildhaandnhbghfgcid?hl=en
======
tabakd
Hello HN! I made a tool to help me fill out my daily standup faster and easily
send lists of Jira tickets to my co-workers.

Let me know if you find this helpful too or have any ideas :)

